

White House pool reporters test own news distribution system - rpm4321
http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/white-house-pool-reporters-test-own-news-distribution-system/2014/10/14/e005686a-53cc-11e4-809b-8cc0a295c773_story.html

======
spikels
Um - what's so hard setting up an 8,000 person email list?

